# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Eri-ona aka (lili-kata)

## katana

Mund te kete ndodhur ne maternitet kur lindem ne gjithe ate rremuje, infermieret me dy jave shkolle mund te na kene ngaterruar. E di qe me nxorren te paren, pese minuta me kane thene po ku i dihet ndoshta ka qene ime moter qe erdhi para ne kete bote dhe u verbua nga drita e salles se operacionit. Dhe ndoshta ne ato momente pa pritje u fiken dritat dhe deri kur u ngroh gjeneratori i spitalit na kishin ngaterruar, dhe mamia se mbante me mend se cila prej nesh doli para dhe vetem me kapi mua te paren. Ne qoftese nuk na kane ngaterruar ne ate nate te nxehte korriku patjeter ne ditet me vone duhet te na kene ngaterruar sepse ne shqiperi ste vene ndonje shenje qe te mos ngaterrohen femite. Thoni se jo e dini ju qe ne shqiperi eshte ngaterruar djali xhipit me djalin e nje tjetri dhe se ka kuptuar asnjeri deri kur jane bere djemte 20 vjec, e pra kur jane ngaterruar ata te dy qe jane si nata me diten, si mos te na kene ngaterruar mua dhe motres sime qe dukemi njesoj. Dhe shtate jave ne inkubatore te pakten shtate here do te na kene ngaterruar, ku i dihet sa here njera prej nesh eshte ushqyer dhe pse infermieret se kane mbajt mend seciles i dha per te pire, tjetra ka qare prej urie. Pastaj dhe nje te keqe tjeter ka qene se ne nuk na kane lene emra sepse nga frika se mos vdisnim. Sa keq te jetosh ne bote pa nje emer ose me keq te vdesesh pa emer. Jetuam. Kur erdhi koha te na vinin emrat ndoshta jane gabuar ose ka qene e ngaterruar me pare dhe motra ka marre emrin qe duhej te me vihej mua dhe une te asajen. Dhe me emrin erdhi dhe fati qe tashme kishte harruar dhe vete se kuj prej nesh i perkiste pasi ishte hutuar nga ngaterrimet e shpeshta. Une Kata duhet te jem Lili, dhe Lili duhet te jete Kata? Kush me siguron mua qe une: Kata kam te njejtin fat qe do te kisha sikur te isha Lili. Lili ka fatin qe te jete e zgjuar po meqe motra ka ate emer ajo do jete e zgjuara, dhe un do jem Kata per te cilen eshte e shkruar qe te mbetej asgje me shume se sa mesatare. Po sikur Kata te ishte jetegjata, atehere Lili qe duhet te jete Kata ...
Pasi na vune emrat patjeter do te na kene ngaterruar dhe here te tjera psh kur na ka nxjerre mami nga gorita dhe ka me ka veshur mua rrobat e motres dhe pas ngjyrave te rrobave me kane filluar te me therrasin Lili kur me kishin vene emrin e Kates, dhe une ende e vogel se kam kuptuar qe ate pak kohe paskam qene me te vertete Lili, po nuk do kete zgjatur shume se do te na kene ngaterruar prap dhe Lili ishte Lili dhe une -Kata edhe pse une duhet te isha -Lili dhe ajo -Kata. Dhe tani ndoshta Kata duhet te jete ne pune dhe Lili duhet te jete ne shtepi po meqe un jam Kata dhe jo Lili spo bej ze. 
Dhe tani endemi neper jete me fatin dhe emrin e njera tjetres po nuk eshte keq deri tani ndoshta kur te jete do te kerkoj qe te une te jem ajo qe duhet te isha -Lili. 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It had often been suggested by others the possibility of one of us having been a boy. Well we both know how things would have been then. 
The question was whether we would still have the same relationship if one of us was a boy, would we still talk about everything until the sun told us that it was time for school; would we still have the same friends; would we be so differently the same. I cant see how we could be anything less than what we are. If either one of us was a boy, I cant imagine how we would be different because how could something so beautiful not exist between the two of us. 
They say that Narcissus fell in love with his image. I fell in love with my image in u and your image in me. Its not the same, is it? U are everything I am and everything I am not. The best friend I never had. The one I love and am jealous off. When I look in the mirror its u I see, its u I talk to in my head and knows everything about me, even the things I have yet to figure out. So how could I not fall in love with u, when u fell in love with me? 
So to answer your question, I have thought about it. About one of us having been a boy. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
thon se jeta eshte nje dhurate. dhe eshte; dhurata ime do ishte si nje kuti bosh po mos me kishte dhuruar mami -ty. 





vazhdon neser...

----------


## SyntheticZero

Vertet shume bukur, ne qofte se eshte histori e jetuar, atehere te lakmoj per kete lloj dashurije qe mban per motren tende!

----------


## nimf

katana,
edhe thua qe nuk shkruan bukur.  po kjo ca ishte?  keshtu vijne frymezimet - me hope.  
p.s. sa qejf te kesh nje binjake

----------


## liliella

its highly overrated 
twins that is
( eshte binjake te mbivleresuara shume, qe eshte )


-------------------------
E sheh se per cfare e kam fjalen? ( un jam kata po ja qe kur shkruaj me del kjo liliella. si ta heq qafe?

----------


## katana

Kur te bie muhabeti tek endrrat, disa prej jush sdo nguroni te thoni se nuk existojne ose nuk shifni; e ca te tjere sdo duronit e do ja fillonit ta na tregoni endrrat - kam zbuluar nje krevat maje nje peme mbreme ishte dardhe, po kishte trungun te ndare ne dy dege
une u ngjaca u ngjaca per te kaluar ne degen tjeter dhe kur u kacavita atje, ish nje gjys krevati i shtruar po ne ate moment u ngjit ime gjyshe. Pjesa tjeter e trungut kis pasur shkalle e une i isha ngjitur nga pjesa e veshtire Kurse un do thoshja  I see lucid dreams. I mean I am fully conscious of the dream; I sorta direct, like making a movie. Kur po enderroj (nese mund te perdoret terma ne kete rast) e di qe po enderroj dhe e krijoj endrren si te dua, me ke te dua. Its weird! Dhe keto lloj endrrash si mbaj mend. Ndoshta me kujtohen copeza, imazhe qe projektohen ne ekran pa lidhje. Por duhet tju tregoj per endrren qe e shoh qe kujdi un qe kur. Sduhet te kem qen  me shume se 5 vjec heren e pare qe e mbaj mend ta kem pare. Tek shpia e vjeter mbi dyqanin e Xhemes. 
	Lope laramane fluturojne mbi Kamen. Geshtenjat lulezojne ne te njejten kohe qe dhe kokrrat e geshtenjave, me levozhga me gjemba jeshile, sa kane filluar te piqen; e gjethet jan vyshkur dhe bien pa numer. Me shume kur u fluturon ndonje lope afer.Ju se dini shpine time te vjeter po jashte dritares ka qene nje si bicim parvazi dhe un dal aty dhe filloj e fluturoj me lopet. Apo bie poshte e pastaj fluturoj lart vetem per te rene serishte? Se di! DHe kete enderr e shoh sa here dhe tani qe jam e madhe, tek endrra edhe pse se di nese e shoh veten time ne te e di qe jam e njejta moshe (jo me shume se 5). Ndoshta se kujtoj mire po jam teper e sigurte qe e kam pare dhe vazhdoj ta shikoj. Le te pllas liliella sa te doj, se kjo eshte endrra e saj. 
Kjo eshte ndoshta e vetmja enderr qe mbaj mend. Do kem pare shume po do te kene qene pa rendesi dhe i kam harruar, ose i kam mbushur vetes qe si kam pare. Pse do te pyesnit? Sepse endrrat (per ju) jane personale, po ua keni treguar te tjereve po pastaj ato kane mbetur te tuajat (doni, sdoni). Kuse un dhe ato pak endrra qe I mbaj mend dhe e di qe skane qene movie-making dreams kur ua tregoj te tjereve hidhet lilka e thot se ajo eshte endrra e sa, ose kur ajo po tregon nje te sajen un me vete them po ajo eshte endrra ime 
Ku ka me keq sesa te mos dish nese me te vertete e ke enderruar apo perjetuar dicka. E mire endrrat, se ato aq jan, po ngaterrojme dhe memoriet dhe kujtesen me njera tjetren. Sa here na ka ndodhur qe vazhdojme te tregojme ndodhirat  e njera tjetres sikur te ishin tonat. Ps jam teper e bindur qe mua me ka rene nje gure, kur po luanim shpia-s tek pallati i nanes, te gishti i madh i kembes dhe biles me dhemb kur e kujtoj sec kam hequr me te. Dhe tek po ia tregoja Etleves, lili kthehet e thot ej po un akoma e kam shenje e ty te paska ndodhur dhe ne momente te tilla sdin dhe ke te dyshosh kujtesen qe po luan lojra apo shenjen ne gishtin e madh te kembes se lilit. Po nga molla e ne grope te gelqeres kush ka rene? Kjo do ju thoshte se un kam rene kur u zura me mamin dhe per tiu fshehur hipa ne molle, un se mbaj mend ashtu. Dhe mua me ra te fiket kur me shpoi Dava veshet, jo ty! 
Mire keto po i tolerojme se kemi qen te vogla dhe mjafton qe mbajm mend ska rendesi se kujt i kane ndodhur, po mos kjo syndrome do te vazhdoje dhe ne te ardhemen. Do te thot kjo qe ti do te vazhdosh te kujtosh ndodhirat e mia si te tuat e un tuat. E atehere pas ca vitesh do tregosh sesi te shtypi nje fiat i bardhe, se si u mbyte ne Drin dhe te shpetoi Muniri. Ti e rrahe (ja qe un po i harroj pak nga pak) vellain e Dimes? Po un kam punuar me Brian (qe ma nxiu jeten) ne Silverod Pharmacy, po Bledi?

----------


## nimf

hahaha
katana ti e ke shkruajtur kete?  je e sigurt?

----------


## katana

i ke vene re shikimet e tyre? si pershperisin kur na shohin? apo qeshjet, sa here qe u veme ne loje dhe ua perfercojme mendimet e tyre te kalbura vetem per tu zbavitur me te qeshurat e tyre te thata?


dhe pastaj flasin per "withdrawal".

----------


## kulla

...po Bledi? 


prifti nuk e tregon fytyren kur mekatari vjen e deshmohet. tradite e bukur kjo e fese katolike. por edhe betohet ama, qe c'ka per te degjuar, nuk do ia thote kujt, vec varrit. po nejse, eshte muhabet tjeter ky.

----------


## nitROSHI

Muhabet tjeter!
MuuuuuHaaaaaaBeeeeeTttttttt.

----------


## macia_blu

muha........
BET'
...

----------


## Henri

Endrra ime t'u besua ne konfidence, e keqe!!! (tani me zuri inati mua, pas 3 muajsh) Po une qe e kam gjetur qe me heren e pare kush ishte njera dhe kush ishte tjetra nga ju te dyja? Si e gjeta pa?

----------


## VETRIOLI

Kata e keni bere proven e pasqyres?
ose sic e quajne te krishteret prova e mbretit Solomon?
Provoje dhe keni per te pare sesi do te nderpritet kordoni qe u mban lidhur,e nuk le egoizmin te marr rruge.
(mu be sikur pashe njerin qe me pa qe po e shihja por beri sikur sme pa meqe ishte teper i zene te keqyrte priftin,qe nuk kishte si ta shihte sepse ai nuk e shfaq fytyren kur te fal mekatet)

----------


## kulla

e solle koken ti mjegull kacurele? nihilist i felliqur, mos te rente buza ne raki, se fillon e i bie gernetes alla jimmy hendrinx. me kishte marre malli. 

p.s. u korruptove edhe ti? nuk kam me besim as tek kjo gjenerate. pse i paske ulur shkronjat?

----------


## VETRIOLI

GERMAT THE TI?
PO JA NA BEJNE NDONJE VEREJTJE KETA KAPITALISTET E PASUR
PRONARE TE TEKNOLLOGJISE, E UNE SI PUNETOR I THJESHTE QE JAM DUHET TI BINDEM LIGJIT TE TREGUT 
(QE KA TE BEJE ME KERKESEN DHE OFERTEN DHE ME CMIMIN ME DUKET)
POR CMIMI MIKU IM AH, CMIMI QE PAGUAJ ESHTE TEPER I SHTRENJTE,SEPSE ISHJA I LIDHUR ME KETO GERMA ,AH SA I LIDHUR ISHJA AQ SA PER TE MOS QENE I LIDHUR ME ASGJE ,PER TE MOS HEDHUR KURRE RRENJE,PER TE PATUR SERISHT LIRINE TIME MU DESH TE SAKRIFIKOJA GERMAT,SIMBOLI I ASAJ LIRIE QE PO KERKOJA.
SHENDET DO LEXOHEMI

----------


## kulla

mos i perdor te medhajat per te justifikuar te voglat. germat e tua te medhaja flasin vete. m'a shuaj mallin ashtu si dine ato germat e tua.

----------


## VETRIOLI

malli...
malli?
malli!
mall

----------


## katana

Ti e shtire ne krevat e un te rrija mbi koke dhe me shume per te mos dhene veten para teje, numroja pikat qe pikonin nga qesja e serumit qe rridhte me nje ritm te rregullt ne trupin tend. Se di deri ku arrita te numeroj? Mu kujtua hera e fundit qe te kishin lidhur me nje shishe serumi. Pikat sti numerova se ishe shtruar ne dizanteri per te verdhin e sme linin te te afrohesha edhe pse un e kisha kaluar ca vite me pare. Po vija shpesh te te vizitoja me Elen e Sonjen dhe ti nxirrje koken mes hekurave te dritareve dhe flisnim sikur nuk ishe ne spital po tek rruga dhe po luanim llakash. Nje nga ato pasditet erdha me Abin (ate e lane te futej brenda) dhe ty te ishte enjtur krahu sepse infermierja ste kishte gjet dot venat e gjakut ne krahet e tua te thate dhe me ne fund e kishte ngulur ku kishte gjetur vend pa shpuar dhe te kishte lene. Nejse mu kujtua sot kur vazhdove ta pickoje gjylperen se te dukej sikur te ishte ngulur keq. Dhe ty si mua kjo ndodhi po te shkonte neper koke? 
E di qe kjo eshte e vetmja here qe te mbaj mend te semure. Je semure dhe here tjera po smbaj mend asgje te madhe thejsht grip e ftohje. Dhe me vinte cudi me veten qe nuk me kujtohej gje? Se nuk do ta harroja aq kollaj. Sdo fshija dot nga kujtesa buzet e tua te thara, syte e mbyllur, trupin e lodhur dhe si sot sdo harroja qe e vetmja gjalleri do perbehej nga qelizat e qerpikeve tua.

----------


## Henri

Ndersa mua me ngulen nje gjilpere ne gishtin e unazes mbreme. Mu ne mollez te gishtit. Po me merrnin gjak per analizat. Duhen bere analizat dhe ne enderr. Mbase ne ate cat po te ngulnin dhe ty ndonje gjilpere ne gisht. Mos me rri ashtu e zbehte, jo te gjitha dhimbjet qe lene te çara kujtohen njesoj. Ti pastrovve zorren qorre, ate qe vetem ushqehet me trupin tend te brishte. Do t'ia kete dhene ne nerva shpretkes tende per vetite parazitare. Hajde prape, po te pres sot ne enderr, me gjithe katjan.

Te puth fort!

----------


## katana

sa te veshtire e paskam te humbas dicka qe se kisha.


talk about withdrawal... 


eh ndoshta nje dite do te humbas dhe ty. Ne rruge? Ne nje rruge te mbushur me njerez pa fytyra, un te leshoj doren ty (ndoshta vetem per te kruajtur koken) dhe kur bej te ta shtrengoj perseri nuk e gjej? Dhe dores sime i ftohen bulzat e djerseve teksa kerkoj doren tende? Ngre po te njejten dore mbi sy per tu mbronjtur nga dielli dhe reflektimi i tij ne fytyrat e njerzve pa to, duke e ditur fare mire qe e jotja (fytyra) do te kishte po te njejten dore qe  une po shrengoja mbi syte e zinj? 
PO jo ne rruge nuk do te te humbas se ne rruge nuk te gjeta.

----------


## liliella

Smund te thuhet qe ti nuk je une apo une nuk isha ti dje .edhe thuhet! Ok. Ok, mos u bej qaramane.me ler rehat tani e vazhdo kundrimin.   ishim qe te dyja une se ashtu me pelqen te them .mos me bej dhe mua te kundroj jashte vetes tani.  te pakten nje here ta sundoja 5 minutshin qe na beri dy. Vetem pese minuta dhe jo me shume. Ti shtoj dhe nje pike cuditse kesaj fjalise se me duket vetem pika nuk i jep mjaft perfundim , dua dhe te habitem me kohen qe u plak deri sa erdha une. Vetem pese minuta dhe jo me shume!!
	   Vetem pese minuta jetove o foshje gjysmake ! Vdiqe per te rilindur sebashku me mua. Do vdesim bashke ?Mos e perkul koken se mjaft u llastar pike pyetja. Me premto qe do te vdesim pikerisht ne te njejtin moment. Kjo per te pakezuar pikellimin e te tjereve. Me nje gur te vrasim dy zogj se mjaft u shterua kjo toke per guralece duke vrare goliath. Po te erdhi vdekja pa mua mos nguro se pas 5 minutash e kam rradhen une. Mbylle njerin sy e tjetrin mbaje hapur deri sa sekondat te perputhen dhe vdekjet te behen nje . mos u dekurajo nese merr vesh se une vdiqa para teje , ajo do te thot qe ne te vertete me paske pasur borxh 5 minuta nga lindja. 
	        Po sesi me duket kjo , rri topall a shti fall. Me mire e ndjellim vdekjen vete . a thua vjen ajo po ta di se I bejme kurthin te na mbars te dyjave ne bark. E pse jo , e beri njehere grifsha qe na dha jete . vdekja ka mangesi qe nuk na mallkon dot se te sajat jemi . Une ajo  qe te keputi krahet e engjellit dhe te solli ne toke . ti ajo qe me dhe krahe te fluturoj mbi toke (dhe koke se aty si mjegull frikacake do te rri.)  nese ne lidje na ngaterruan atehere ne vdekje nje varr te perbashket  te na fusin. Mundesisht te jet I ceket qe nates ti behemi shoqe.

----------

